# Cleveland $35,000 Grand Prix--pictures



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A friend and I drove down to watch the Cleveland Grand Prix this afternoon. I was worried I would have to leave the camera in the car as it was pouring pretty hard, but thankfully it cleared up just in time. I took over 1000 pictures but will upload only a fraction of that here ;-). Haven't had time to edit them yet, so they're raws. Enjoy!

Our local hunt club opened the event:









Followed by a Clydesdale:









On to the event!


























































I promise I have more!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

more please!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

More to come.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, I don't envy pro photographers. It's too hard to choose pics!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Awesome pictures. I love the grey in the first post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Great photos-some unique angles.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My all-time favorite:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics! Looks like a really fun day.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Almost done, I promise ;-)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

One more batch after this.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Aannnddd....that's the last of them.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! 

I hope I can be half the rider that these guys are one day.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I know, it's incredible. On another note, look! I found Excel's twin competing GP!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Wow. Awesome pictures. I love the grey in the first post!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Cacowgirl said:


> Wow! Great photos-some unique angles.





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Great pics! Looks like a really fun day.


Thanks! It was a great day; there were some awesome rounds with five of the twenty-two entries moving on to the jump-off.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

F.a.b.u.l.o.u.s. !!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. You`ve put some excellent views for studying form over fences.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Love the faces of the riders


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^There's some funny ones in there, that's for sure ;-)


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you thought about going into photography for horse shows you got some great anlges. I dont know how you got some at certain angles but good job.


TRR


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, TBR. I have thought of it, but my main problem right now is finding transportation even to local shows as I can't drive for another year.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

wow he almost came off!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He did come off, unfortunately. It had to have been a long walk to the gate :-(


----------

